# Stink bugs ok to feed?



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Ive been wondering for a while if it is ok to feed my hedgehog stink bugs. They are everywhere in my house and i capture them all the time. I have a box of about 40 of them and i dont want them to go to waste.

Heres a link to the exact bug. http://ento.psu.edu/extension/factsheets/brown-marmorated-stink-bug


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

dora tried to eat one and had a very very unplesant experience from it....they will spray when thretened and it is a very foul odor......im sure that hedgie noses dont like that too much. also dora developed a bacterial infection not long after that happened and the tweo things may or may not be related.


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Interesting... They are dead already so there is no risk of spray.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I would not.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would not because the chance of pesticides


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Well.. i don't find them dead, to my knowledge they have had no exposure to pesticides, i kill them myself. Most of them are dry and crumbling now and i doubt they have any nutritional value anymore anyway. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

question is...would YOU want to eat something that had been sitting dead in a box? i would be afraid of bacteria and all kinds of other nastiness from feeding dead carcasses.


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, i would be catching new ones for him if they were healthy. I just looked in the box and realized how old they are now. Ive read that its good to cook bugs for hedgehogs before feeding them; is this true?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The problem is....You don't know if they've been treated with pesticides. Or what else they have gotten into, what kinds of disease they might carry, what they've been eating etc etc. 

They aren't living in a controlled environment, so you have no idea how healthy and disease free they really are. 

I've never heard of cooking bugs....I've already fed my hedgie live squirming wiggling mealies.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> The problem is....You don't know if they've been treated with pesticides. Or what else they have gotten into, what kinds of disease they might carry, what they've been eating etc etc.
> 
> They aren't living in a controlled environment, so you have no idea how healthy and disease free they really are.
> 
> I've never heard of cooking bugs....I've already fed my hedgie live squirming wiggling mealies.


Thank You


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

KK. Ill stick to purchasing bugs. 
Thanks.

-Im very impressed with the quick response and vast general knowledge of this forum. One of the best ive ever seen.


----------

